# Radical Hoppers



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

JUST LIKE THE CADDY UPDATE..... POST THEM RADICAL HOPPERS... THE JUNKIER THE BETTER.... THEY DONT HAVE TO BE A SPECIFIC CAR.... THE WINNER OF WHOEVER POST UP THE BEST RADICAL/SUPER BUSTED HOPPPPER WILL WIN 2$ SERIOUSLY ILL MAIL IT...LOL BUT I WANNA SEE EM AND THEY DONT HAVE TO BE URS.... JUST GET THEM HERE!!!.. I KNO HIGHRIDAH HAS 1.... OR WAS THAT 1OFAKIND.... SOMEBODY HAS 1..... BUTI WANNA SEE EM RADICAL.. AND I WANNA SEE EM BUSTED


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

well the elco is mising the lower rear 1/4 right now .. the rear axle and whole thing has fell a few times too ..guess i got lucky ..i always glue it back together .. on they i think the hood lost a corner on the hingy thing ... oh yeah and missing the back bumper ... not much i can do but wait for it to come about ... 

i posted in the other topic too


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

GO STEP ON THE FRONT!!!! SMASH IT UP!!! LOL JK... THAS KOOL


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Here's mine..


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

a little something. my son,s hopper


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Heres one of mine, ive yet to be inspired to finish it. oh the rear lift is glued in place now.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

look at that junkie muthaf**ka!!!! i love it..... i actually like junky cars in real life tho...lol.... but thas kool... u use a lighter to get the back end to bend like that??

and what kind of chassis is that?? hoppin hydros???? i ono


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

heres mines. i really like junkcar builds. my next build after the one for the contest is gona be a pure project car hopper.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

my burban..single pump!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i am still mad you would not sale that to me  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Sep 20 2005, 05:08 PM~3852225
> *yea i am still mad you would not sale that to me    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

glasshouse bucket I put on a Lindberg chassis years ago. 9 volt batt.


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

Heres mine, I reworked the motor gears so that it hops stronger, weighted the rear, proped the rear axle up with tooth pics glued too the chassis, re routed the wires to come out the side so it can hit back bumper (which it will do every time I hit the switch), I put slim tires on the front so they wouldent hit on the fenders when it hops, about a moth ago the motor started to smoke when I was hopping, but I kept hopping and blew the motor, so I put one in from another hopper. The car isint broken yet, but it is ugly haha.
[attachmentid=283458]
[attachmentid=283463]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you know how cali do


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 20 2005, 11:41 AM~3850724
> *look at that junkie muthaf**ka!!!! i love it..... i actually like junky cars in real life tho...lol.... but thas kool... u use a lighter to get the back end to bend like that??
> 
> and what kind of chassis is that?? hoppin hydros???? i ono
> *


Its a lindberg dancer.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice Ryan


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 20 2005, 06:14 PM~3852962
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


stand that bitch up


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

I USED TO HAVE ALLLLLLL THE LINDENBERG HOPPERS.. THAT JOKER 63...... THE 64... THE 58 I THINK IT WAS A 58 BOMB... BLUE AD BLACK.. AND SOME OTHER 1S


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 20 2005, 05:28 PM~3852724
> *you know how cali do
> *


u from cali??? what part???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 20 2005, 11:00 PM~3854573
> *u from cali??? what part???
> *


pretty sure he's not from cali...maybe chicago area?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Sep 20 2005, 11:35 AM~3850679
> *Heres one of mine, ive yet to be inspired to finish it. oh the rear lift is glued in place now.
> 
> 
> ...


nice build homie like to see something different in the rear lift to :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 20 2005, 11:41 AM~3850724
> *look at that junkie muthaf**ka!!!! i love it..... i actually like junky cars in real life tho...lol.... but thas kool... u use a lighter to get the back end to bend like that??
> 
> and what kind of chassis is that?? hoppin hydros???? i ono
> *


looks to me like a linberg chasis homie not sure tho :dunno:


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

how do you bend the body like that?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

With a candle.


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 20 2005, 09:00 PM~3854573
> *u from cali??? what part???
> *


im 3000 miles to the east. where bumpers are mandatory on any kind of lowrider


----------



## Slim1 (Sep 22, 2005)

Whats up im new to this site. Heres a cadi i built a long while back. Im working on a new one that will clown this one. Hope you like.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 20 2005, 01:10 AM~3848368
> *well the elco is mising the lower rear 1/4 right now .. the rear axle and whole thing has fell a few times too ..guess i got lucky ..i always glue it back together ..  on they i think the hood lost a corner on the hingy thing ... oh yeah and missing the back bumper ... not much i can do but wait for it to come about ...
> 
> i posted in the other topic too
> *


Hey homie, where can I get some of those radical hopper models from?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Sep 22 2005, 04:18 AM~3862375
> *Hey homie, where can I get some of those radical hopper models from?
> *


walmart ... 

they are as radical as you build them


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 24 2005, 05:17 AM~3876409
> *walmart ...
> 
> they are as radical as you build them
> *


Thanx bro, I shop walmart alot and whenever I pass through the toy section all I see is those dub city cars, I will check again.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Sep 20 2005, 11:35 AM~3850679
> *Heres one of mine, ive yet to be inspired to finish it. oh the rear lift is glued in place now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic , so who are the top 3?


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

well im bacc to this topic... and im gonna decide a winner of the $2 !!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brb


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice topic. Love them radicals.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

well the top 3 are 

1. next level

2. highridah

3. ryan k

now its hard to decide but i am gonna come to a conclusion..... 

..........better yet... howabout we vote... ima go make a vote poll..... go vote there


----------



## RRG (May 18, 2005)

What size batt do you guys use i use a 6v motor cycle batt. i hate carrying that big thing around :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

6V racing accu pack...comes in different shapes. I hide it into my switchbox so there's no external stuff.


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I worked on that thing last week. Its realy pissing me off, i just want to get it done. I put some supremes on it too. Would anyone be interested in buying it after i paint it?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

mines gonna be hopping soon YAY :biggrin: 

i wanna do something cool with the rear end like a 4 stage rear end :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Sep 20 2005, 05:28 PM~3852724
> *you know how cali do
> *


Thats one bad ass caddy.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

I got my car finished last night, painted the body and the rims a green Auto-air pearl color. I was also hopping it last night and my motor burnt out. :angry: So, once again im going to rip out the motor, but this time im gona replace it with a Daddy Jackson :biggrin:

















Straight out of... Iowa? They were the only plates i could find :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 6 2005, 06:47 AM~3952246
> *I got my car finished last night, painted the body and the rims a green Auto-air pearl color. I was also hopping it last night and my motor burnt out.  :angry: So, once again im going to rip out the motor, but this time im gona replace it with a Daddy Jackson :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks bad ass homie and you should get a johnson motor and that car will be back bumpering :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

ill be working on my hopper this weekend byt sunday my caddy will be swanging with bumpers


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 6 2005, 06:08 PM~3956635
> *ill be working on my hopper this weekend byt sunday my caddy will be swanging with bumpers
> *


You wanna nose up biotch? Cali style mayne ill even go bumperless if i have to. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 6 2005, 06:11 PM~3956661
> *You wanna nose up biotch? Cali style mayne ill even go bumperless if i have to. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

were do you buy the model cars with the motors in them?


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Gota build em yourself man, or buy a (crap) linberg car, or get a hoppin hydros kit, which arent to bad.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

u gonna junk it up some more???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!! :thumbsup: Needs a video. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice monster hopper


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 7 2005, 12:07 AM~3958583
> *Looks good!! :thumbsup: Needs a video. :biggrin:
> *


Im workin on getting it to work properly man, but of coarse i will film the crap out of it when its done. I love video editing :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 6 2005, 11:13 PM~3958411
> *Gota build em yourself man, or buy a (crap) linberg car, or get a hoppin hydros kit, which arent to bad.
> *


yeah but were do you buy the frames and motors?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

u can make em outta just about anything plexi glass,or brass rods.
run 2 johnson motors and some u bars front and back .

its a start.

i haven't cut a model out in about 3 years ,i'm sure theirs many other ways.


----------



## eddiekane2006 (Oct 5, 2005)

would you sell the blue regal for ah good price?
[email protected]


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

stuck


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

this is getin  crunk


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my regal "stuck",,, lol solow 4 life


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Domonator (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's mines :uh:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Oct 6 2005, 07:47 AM~3952246
> *I got my car finished last night, painted the body and the rims a green Auto-air pearl color. I was also hopping it last night and my motor burnt out.  :angry: So, once again im going to rip out the motor, but this time im gona replace it with a Daddy Jackson :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those iowa plates? :0


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry i dont remember they came with a kit decal set.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Nov 27 2005, 06:05 PM~4287449
> *heres mine
> *



:thumbsup: Nice work draulics!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah thats cool man, nice slow hop action.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

thanx homies


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

here is my 1978 dodge express truck ,radical hopper ,Sorry I was moving when I took this picture


----------



## NONSENCE-RIDER (Mar 3, 2006)

nice hoppers huys im going to be finishing mine in 2 weeks.....


----------



## LowJay6911 (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 20 2005, 11:57 AM~3850839
> *heres mines. i really like junkcar builds. my next build after the one for the contest is gona be a pure project car hopper.
> *


I like this one. Its fucking badass :cheesy:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

old one of mine


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

CLICK  ME!

[attachmentid=502371]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

not really "radical"..but a cool pic


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

yo man can some one teach me who do build these little cars and making them intoa hopper  nice cars there


----------

